# New Dog Tracking Regulations for Deer



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

It's been my understanding that it was legal to use a dog to tack a dead or mortally wounded deer in Michigan. Page 31 of the 2011 Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest states this, just as it has been in previous years:

"*It is illegal to:* 
Make use of a dog in hunting deer, except that a dog may be used to locate a down or mortally wounded deer or elk if the dog is kept on a leash and none of the persons in attendance possess a firearm or bow and arrow. If the tracking is done at night, artificial lights ordinarily carried in the hand, or on the person, may be used. A dog that barks while tracking the deer shall not be used on public lands." 


But earlier in the Digest, on page 17 I found *new* language:

*"Tracking Wounded Animals with Dogs* 
[SIZE=-1]A licensed deer, elk or bear hunter, if accompanying a *certified dog tracker,* shall not have a live round in the chamber, a cocked crossbow, or a bow with a nocked arrow, except at the time and point of kill of the wounded deer, elk or bear. For dog tracker certification requirements see WCO 2.1(a).[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
Artificial lights ordinarily carried in the hand or on the person may be used."

I looked up the Conservation Order and it states:

*2.1a Tracking by dogs; requirements. *
(1) A dog may be used to locate a wounded deer or elk if the dog is kept on a leash and, subject to section 43510, subsections (2) and (3), of part 435, hunting and fishing licensing, natural resources and environmental protection act, 1994 PA 451, as amended, MCL 324.43510, none of the persons in attendance possess a firearm, crossbow or bow and arrow, except as noted in 2.1a (2 ) and (3). If the tracking is done at night, artificial lights ordinarily carried in the hand, or on the person, may be used. A dog that barks while tracking shall not be used on public lands. The use of dogs to recover legally taken game does not authorize trespass. 
(2) A licensed deer or elk hunter accompanying a dog tracker shall not have a live round in the chamber, a cocked crossbow, or bow with nocked arrow, except at the time and point of kill. 
(3) A licensed bear hunter accompanying a dog tracker outside of legal hunting hours shall not have a loaded firearm, a cocked crossbow, or bow with nocked arrow except at the time and point of kill. 
(4) Only a licensed hunter may dispatch and tag the wounded deer, elk, or bear. 
*(5) A dog tracker, when accompanying a licensed hunter, must comply with all the following: *
*(a) Tracker must successfully complete a basic tracking test as administered by a department approved organization and shall furnish such proof upon the request of a peace officer. *
*(b) Tracker has in his or her possession a license to carry a concealed pistol or is authorized to carry without obtaining a license to carry a concealed pistol under 1927 PA 372, MCL 28.421 to 28.435. *
*(c) Tracker must receive annual written authorization from the departments law enforcement division prior to participation in activities involving the tracking of wounded animals.*
*(d) Trackers name, address, telephone number, and accompanying hunters license information must be provided to the departments report all poaching telephone number prior to initiating each tracking activity. *
*(e) Tracker must contact the departments report all poaching telephone number within 12 hours of a mortally wounded animal being dispatched or ending each tracking activity.* ​
History: Am. 2, 2010, Eff. Feb 5, 2010; Am. 17, 2010, Eff. Aug 13, 2010. "

These are obviously new rules this year. I couldn't find any more about it anywhere. Does this mean I can't use my dog if I needed to because we are not certified? What's up with this? I couldn't find any public comment so the "Why's" and the "Reasoning" is unknown.

Please - no guesses or opinions here. If you know, I would like to know.

Thanks,
Jack


[/SIZE]


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

The way I read it and the way it was explained to me by a state trooper and tracker is... Your dog has to be certified in order to have a weapon while you track. No weapon, your non certified dog can still track the animal.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Spartan88 said:


> The way I read it and the way it was explained to me by a state trooper and tracker is... Your dog has to be certified in order to have a weapon while you track. No weapon, your non certified dog can still track the animal.


It isn't the dog that is certified, it is the person doing the tracking that is certified.


----------



## ericellis_22 (Sep 14, 2011)

I too was confused by this new law as I also have a tracking dog. 
I believe it all boils down to the MDNR being TERRIFIED of **** hunters running deer. If you look at all of the requirements of a tracking dog before this year, they are obviously laid out to exclude coonhounds: must be on a leash, must be silent on trail, etc.

Something tells me they have still had problems or complaints with this so they felt the need to impose stricter regulations. 

As for the reply about not having a weapon when tracking the animal; it's never been legal for ANYONE to have a weapon when tracking the animal, with the exception of an individual with a Concealed Pistol License. But in no case would it be legal for that individual to use the Concealed Pistol to dispatch the animal, since the law clearly states that a game animal is never to be dispatched with a Concealed Pistol.

The only organization I know of that even certifies tracking dogs (or trackers, however you may look at it) is United Blood Trackers. They don't exactly travel the country. The closest certification event I could find was in New York in July. Not exactly feasible for a poor deer hunter with a pet hound. 

The part that I don't understand from what I read, is that basically a Licensed Hunter is not allowed to accompany the tracker on the track unless the tracker is certified. Well what if I, myself, am the licensed hunter that shot the animal?.....

The law needs to be clarified, the DNR officer that patrols the game area that I frequent didn't even have an answer for any of my questions. Basically just said that a licensed hunter couldn't accompany the tracker unless the tracker was certified. I definitely plan to get more details on this matter, one way or another. Meanwhile, Hank and I will be running the tracks alone.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

petronius said:


> It isn't the dog that is certified, it is the person doing the tracking that is certified.


Yeah, my black lab has to go through the level one test, not me...

There is a guy (the state trooper I mentioned) that can do level one certification. Anyone want contact info PM me, his # is in my wallet...


----------

